# Puppy Pictures! Share yours!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone else have any adorable pictures of poodle pups or your
dogs when they were puppies? I'd love to see them!

Here is my baby, "Maddie."










( I edited this picture putting the bow in the hair and painting her nails 
in photoshop, lol )


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Ohhhh she is adorable!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

My 4 1/2 week old girls taken today after a bath


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Mickey as a baby


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

My homebred girl Bubbles


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG SIVARO! They are all sooooooo adorable!!! 

Is the homebred female a cream like my Maddie?










This is Maddie's sibling (male) at 6 wks. old, he along with her
other sister has already been placed in new homes.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> OMG SIVARO! They are all sooooooo adorable!!!
> 
> Is the homebred female a cream like my Maddie?
> 
> ...


Thanks mm

No she is actually a paper white. That colouring will go, but she wont be the beautiful ice white. I was shocked when they were born, I breed black and browns. When the mum had them, 2 whites and a black was born. Thought WTF, where did they come from. Right back in the 10 generation on both sides there were whites 

Maddies sibling is a cutey


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Thanks mm
> 
> No she is actually a paper white. That colouring will go, but she wont be the beautiful ice white. I was shocked when they were born, I breed black and browns. When the mum had them, 2 whites and a black was born. Thought WTF, where did they come from. Right back in the 10 generation on both sides there were whites
> 
> Maddies sibling is a cutey


Ahhh. Omg, that would of been a shock to anyone, lol! 
Do you have any pictures of your brown poodles? Browns 
are lovely, I'd love to of had one for Maddie a future hubby,
but there is no brown poodles on her sire's family
tree that I know of. I have the option of finding a black, 
silver, white, or cream male puppy.

Thanks, he was a real looker!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

this brown died in the litter above with the 3 black girls. He faded 










Will load some mini browns up tomorrow. 1am in the mornig here. Tired so gonna go to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, poor baby! Look forward to the pics tomorrow! Night Sivaro, lol!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhhhh they are adorable!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I can only find one pic of Eli as a baby.  I swear I took more. 

This is him on his way home from his first grooming appointment. I believe he was 12 weeks.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Mickey looks like a stuffed animal - so perfect - so cute!!!! Bubbles is adorable alos - I love the fisheye look - ours do that too - so cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

no picture showing - is it me? lol


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sivaro, what a drop dead gorgeous puppy. She has a natural stack. Did you show her?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is Max.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Mickey looks like a stuffed animal - so perfect - so cute!!!! Bubbles is adorable alos - I love the fisheye look - ours do that too - so cute!


Yes those pics won my heart, he was online for 5 secs and I paid for him  He goes back to some of my lines, and the owner didnt hesitate to sell him to me. With Bubbles, the one thing thats a shame is her pink pigment, stumped me that a white was born but then not to have dark pigment from two blacks  Guess you cant win everything 



Angie said:


> Sivaro, what a drop dead gorgeous puppy. She has a natural stack. Did you show her?


Which one are you talking about angie, Mickey is being shown now, Bubbles has her first show tomorrow. She is only 4 1/2 mths old.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

JS and Curley Dog you pics of them as pups are gorgeous


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sivaro,
I was talking about Mikey. Sorry, I didn't realize I called him a her. Bubbles is beautiful as well but Mikey really is a eye catcher. Good luck at the shows.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, ok he is being shown atm, he hasnt been in much yet as I had so many van issues. Finally my van is going so he done a show a month back but will be doing alot more in the future.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Sivaro,

Ya, he was a cute puppy. I wish I could find the rest of his puppy pics...oh well. 

Your little pups are just dolls. I can't imagine just how tiny and adorable they are in person. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Everyone has such gorgeous dogs!

Maddie weighs in about 4 pounds now


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

*puppy pix*

This is Ginger at 6 weeks - she really had green eyes not blue. Now they are amber. She is 3 now and my beautiful girl!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry about that - I kept knocking myself off the site and I thought my post got lost! oh well lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ok now i am going nuts - i posted Ginger as a pup and i thought it didn't take and ended up doing it three times and then I saw all three had taken and I posted an apology and now the three posts and the apology are all gone - ok.....i'm confused.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

and now they are back - for how long I don't know hee hee


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Awwww she is adorable though. You just wanted to show her off and got post happy. lol What a proud momma!!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is my Mikey at about 10 weeks.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG! Those eyes. That face! I want a brown one too! : )


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Aww thanks Curly dog. 

He's actually a Cafe Au Lait but they are brown as puppies. He is just now starting to turn on his back and is 9 1/2 months. I think the transition from brown to Cafe will take a while. Probably not complete until about 2 ...hopefully sooner. 

I wish I had him when he was that young. I just got him about 3 weeks ago now but I love his puppy pic.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhhh how cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally figured it out - duh! there is more than one page - I didn't look at all the pages! sorry guys! didn't mean to hog! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Moose is such a beautiful color! I love the one where he is soaking wet! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just came across a few of Eli's puppy pic's. The one in the car was when we picked him up and the other is just around the house at about 3 1/2 months. I hardly remember him as a baby though.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh how cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's Ginger at about 4months


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

and again at about 6 months


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ACtually now that I look at the pix - I think they were taken the same time - she's probably 4-5 months.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Ginger is a doll! How Lovely!


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

This is Zac at 8 weeks, he is 9 weeks today!! and we are getting him when he's 10 and a half weeks....so excited! xxx

(The other pic is him with his brother)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

My Eli looks like a stray. lol Looking back he looks so silly.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jolu said:


> This is Zac at 8 weeks, he is 9 weeks today!! and we are getting him when he's 10 and a half weeks....so excited! xxx
> 
> (The other pic is him with his brother)


Oh...Oh, pick me one up too. lol


----------



## JulieLovesJack (Oct 10, 2008)

*Some pics of Jack's parents & Jack*

The first photo is Rose Hall Carson Red Head (Jack's sire) and Miss Merry Legs Dakota Sioux (Jack's dame). The second photo is Prince Jack


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

He's adorable!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pics everyone, keep em coming :whoo:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Burnouts in the backyards :tongue:


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a couple pics of Cardi and I playing the snow that fell today. It was his first time in the snow.....and he LOVED it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Cardi2008 said:


> Here's a couple pics of Cardi and I playing the snow that fell today. It was his first time in the snow.....and he LOVED it.


What great pics...the snow looks beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you think you could pack some up and send it to me at Christmas? Last year we got no snow, and I want some!:tongue:


----------



## JulieLovesJack (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is my little Jack in his stroller


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

JulieLovesJack said:


> Here is my little Jack in his stroller


Oh what a little cutey he is :in-love:


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Pamela said:


> and again at about 6 months


Wow, she is BEAUTIFUL. :beauty:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

This is my gorgeous 6 1/2 week old that is up for sale in a couple of weeks. She is so tiny although it doesnt show in the pic. She will grow around 9 1/2 inchs. She is Jessi's girl.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

JulieLovesJack said:


> Here is my little Jack in his stroller


How old is he???hes gorgeous


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Baxter right after we rescued him from a shelter. He's all shaggy, this is before he'd been groomed. He looks so different now!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Baxter is adorable.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few I took today while we all had fun playing in the back yard

Me rubbing his precious little face









Playing ball with our 3 year old









Look how small he is compared to that soccer ball (that he just finished chasing around)


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Great pics everyone. Pups are having a field day :whoo:
Gawd Americans are so pretty, argh hate you all ROFLMAO


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd have to agree, Ms Underwood is a knock out!

It's ok, Canadians ROCK! :canada:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

That she is 

Took these pics of my almost 7 week old girls yesterday. They were having a ball outside.


































More to come


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

one more


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Finished now :tongue:


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, thanks so much! 

Seeing these adorable puppies makes me want to get another poodle!!! They are addictive. I have owned dogs in the past, and they just don't compare to the personality of a poodle. Oh, and it helped that Baxter was the easiest dog to potty train. It was hardly an effort. 

I love seeing all the different variations of colors! I want one of each color! :tongue:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Awww nancy those puppies are sooooooooooo cute...

I still remember when they where a couple days old 

i like the 2nd pic in the 1st post where the girl behind is stacked


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks MU and James

James, two are natural self stackers, they take after Jessi. The tiny girl she is nice too but putting her in a pet home. Im going to keep the bigger girl and middle sized and run them on for a bit. Probably end up keeping both if they continue growing as nice as they are right now. 

Yes, Im a sucker for punishment, now need more hands to help me showing all these kids :rofl:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Thanks MU and James
> 
> James, two are natural self stackers, they take after Jessi. The tiny girl she is nice too but putting her in a pet home. Im going to keep the bigger girl and middle sized and run them on for a bit. Probably end up keeping both if they continue growing as nice as they are right now.
> 
> Yes, Im a sucker for punishment, now need more hands to help me showing all these kids :rofl:



Sivaro... I have extra hands. lol Just send one this way. lane:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Sivaro... I have extra hands. lol Just send one this way. lane:


Woot Woot :whoo::whoo:

Just processing the export papers for you and she will be over there soon


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Woot Woot :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Just processing the export papers for you and she will be over there soon



OMG... Sivaro are you serious. Don't me wrong I'd be honored to represent your lines here but Im in shock. lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, I honestly would be honoured too for someone overseas to want to show them, but I couldnt let these two go. Just love how they are turning out. Although, going overseas they have to turn out this nice anyway 

Some of my australian friends are ringing me and emailing me to buy one. I just cant let them go. Im hopeless. I should only keep one, but Im useless when I see something so nice.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> lol, I honestly would be honoured too for someone overseas to want to show them, but I couldnt let these two go. Just love how they are turning out. Although, going overseas they have to turn out this nice anyway
> 
> Some of my australian friends are ringing me and emailing me to buy one. I just cant let them go. Im hopeless. I should only keep one, but Im useless when I see something so nice.


Ok.. thats sounds great. Im really not ready for a dog that small with my kids being young as well. They sure are beautiful though. Are you able to do co-owns in Aus? Thats what some breeders do here if they have there hands full but don't want to let the dog go. They co-own it and it usually lives with the other person. Usually they sign off later after a breeding or Ch, whatever they agree on. Anyhow....good decision to keep the girls, there both beauties.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww Sivaro, the girls are lovely! They definately do look
like natural stackers and looks like they hold their tails
up nice and high as well. 

They are gorgeous! I want a puppy outta Jessi


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks mm, yes natural stackers all of them. Just what I like to see, all showoffs too lol. Im very happy with this litter and will repeat the mating. Hopefully next lot will turn out as nice.

Jenn, Yes we co own here, I prefer not to there are some idiot rip off artists here and I dont trust it. If something happens to your dog under their care its a loss of a good dog. 
The only one Im doing a co own with now is Lelune on here, he wants one of my lowchen girls. I have known him a while, so will give him this chance. :cyclops:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Thanks mm, yes natural stackers all of them. Just what I like to see, all showoffs too lol. Im very happy with this litter and will repeat the mating. Hopefully next lot will turn out as nice.
> 
> Jenn, Yes we co own here, I prefer not to there are some idiot rip off artists here and I dont trust it. If something happens to your dog under their care its a loss of a good dog.
> The only one Im doing a co own with now is Lelune on here, he wants one of my lowchen girls. I have known him a while, so will give him this chance. :cyclops:


Thats too bad to hear about people that take advantage. Well good luck on Lelune lol... Im sure he will make a good home.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

He better he knows he will feel my wrath :tongue:

Him and his girlfriend Abbey have got 2 shih tzus off me when I bred them.


----------

